# Lisa ~ Boudoir



## rub (Dec 5, 2011)

Howdy Folks!

I was contacted by Lisa through Facebook, and she signed up for my last boudoir date for 2011.  She was really fun and had a great time, as did I.  All shot natural light with either my 50 1.4 or 24-70 2.8.  Linked from Facebook, so please excuse the lower quality.

C&C is always appreciated.  

Thanks,
Kristal

1






2





3





4


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yummy! Nice work!


----------



## penfolderoldo (Dec 6, 2011)

Loving them all Kristal, except #3, for me it's a bit too blown out, tho maybe that's down to the facebook compression than the original? She's got some serious ink going on - fab!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 6, 2011)

Yo Kristal.. where do you shoot these sessions?  Hotel?  You have a nice pad?  Nice as usual.


----------



## Dunkuk (Dec 6, 2011)

The glamour of boudoir and the contrast of great ink - yummy indeed


----------



## rub (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks all! 

As for 3, I think it may be the compression as its not blown in the original, but I will take a look at it again and tone it down a touch. 

As for location, I rent private homes for my sessions. That way we have everything we need. Room for hair and makeup to set up, multiple rooms, larger windows, stereos, and champagne glasses! 

The women seem to love the more "home" feeling and I believe it helps them relax. And that's key to a successful shoot.


----------



## gdrainh2o (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful work. #3 is my favorite. Now if I could only convince my wife I need to shoot this all the time..LOL


----------



## Cpi2011 (Dec 10, 2011)

you have done really awesome work the 2nd image is my favorite !!


----------



## Tiberius47 (Dec 10, 2011)

She looks kinda like a young Karen Allen.  Very cute, and love the freckles.


----------



## rub (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## bennielou (Dec 15, 2011)

The third is golden.


----------

